# Fender Barracuda !!!



## Alan Small (Dec 30, 2019)




----------



## Alan Small (Dec 30, 2019)

Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

LMAO


What the heck is that?


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Milkman said:


> LMAO
> 
> 
> What the heck is that?


Cheap amazon/best buy type guitar.
The emblems on the body are worth more than the guitar. lol


----------



## Sugar (Jan 22, 2012)

Milkman said:


> LMAO
> 
> 
> What the heck is that?


In Ann Wilson voice* _Bar-ra-cu-da _


----------

